# New kitty photos



## Wendy (Apr 15, 2018)

Here are current photos of Gregory, Sanchez, Murray and Clyde. Sanchez is much bigger and a darker orange than Greg. And Clyde (in the basket)....well he’s fat. :rollhappy: Murray spends his time sleeping or eating.... He’s getting frail now but still dignified and handsome.


----------



## abax (Apr 15, 2018)

I love the kitty in a basket. He looks so comforting and relaxed. Sanchez
has wild eyes in the photo. All your cats always look beautiful and healthy.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 16, 2018)

The red ones sure are interestin in something...!


----------



## abax (Apr 17, 2018)

Oops, got 'em mixed up. It's Greg with the wild eyes. What caught their
attention????


----------



## troy (Apr 18, 2018)

The picture of your last cat looks identical to mine, tortoise shell tabby, I love mine!! Follows me around like a dog, very friendly, your cats look friendly and confident, thats hard to do, you're a good cat parents!!


----------



## Heather (Apr 18, 2018)

troy said:


> The picture of your last cat looks identical to mine, tortoise shell tabby, I love mine!! Follows me around like a dog, very friendly, your cats look friendly and confident, thats hard to do, you're a good cat parents!!



Also my Tigger! They could be Twinnies!


----------

